# Medical finalized - waiting for visa grant letter



## babak

Topic header:
This is the topic for the applicant who's security check is done , medical finalized and they are waiting for visa grant 

Hello people
Im babak 
lodged 2/2/2010
wa 176 sub
offcer brano antic gsm team7

I have the letter from the officer requested medical and pcc ( for the second time, first one got expired) 
I have finalized medical on 30-9-2011
And still no news from the officer

Will you please write down your time frame. 
Am i the only one who suffers from this waiting pain ?


P.s
I have lawyer which basicly has no point of talking to And if i email the officer the reply will be my email address is not authoriz to communicat to 
I have gone crazy... It has been 42 days now


----------



## babak

Any help? It has been 50 days now, i have gone crazy. Please advise


----------



## davidgreenwood

sometime it is difficult to get the lawyer in autralia, for this you must talk with foreign famous lawyers and for this you must know how to translate languages into other languages.


----------



## bahareh_1178

soome details of our application :
subclass 190 Western Australia
Lodge: 26 June 2013 
CO team 6: 26 July 2013 
PCC & Medical req: 26 Feb 2014
but still waiting for grant letter


----------



## bahareh_1178

some details of our application :
subclass 190 Western Australia
Lodge: 26 June 2013 
CO team 6, 26 July 2013 
PCC & Medical req: 26 Feb 2014
but still waiting for grant letter


----------



## bahareh_1178

Ahsan558 said:


> You need to wait more 40 days to get it.


I hope so my friend


----------

